# Shop bought crickets keep dying



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

I buy crickets from shops currently as I dont tend to use many, but they die within a few days. And not many survive.

Any ideas. I feed them when I get them, I just cant get my head round it.

Let me know.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

What are they fed? how are they kept? and what temps?


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

I had this problem, but only with brown crickets, they don't like the cold much. Black ones are much hardier I found.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to keep them bone dry but have water available... dampness of any kind will kill them.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

I give them green leaves (depending on whats in my fridge) and mix of cat food and oats. They are kept at room temp so i guess 70'F. I place oats as the substrate to absorb asmuch moisture as possible. 

They literally die within 24 -72 hours


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Are they brown or black crickets, do you get them delivered or collect from shop?


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Crickets!!
I used to keep them in large sandwich tubs with a cut up egg tray inside with ventilation holes just drilled in the top lid,but after about a week they were all dead.
I then added more vent holes all around all 4 sides of the tubs to allow more ventilation and now they survive until my gecko's have eaten them all..:2thumb:

Wayne


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I buy 500 small/medium silent brown's, these i put into a large deep plastic container with very smooth sides. I dont use a lid at all. I feed them various fruit & veg and pro gutload. Mine live for 3/4 weeks with very few deaths.


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

well liam I have only got small crickets for sale but if you buy mine they will live alot longer. I only breed a little amount and keep them far healthier than any crickets you can buy at the shop.

How you are keeping them is fine.

There are two main reasons why crickets one has just bought die:

1.they are unhealthy and aren't going to live no matter what one does

2. they are dehydrated and need some water asap

Are you providing a wet piece of toilet paper at all times? This is very important and it tends to dry out quickly. I find if they don't have access to water they die as fast as flies do without water.

It will help to use dechlorinated water too, so let it stand in a cup overnight before using it.


----------

